

Hello Designer, Do you complain about IE? Well 30% of our users use it - jagbolanos

Why are designers always complaining about IE and up to the point that they don't want to do CSS for it?<p>I understand that it is quite bad but in the end, it still has a strong user base.<p>A great web app should always look great beyond our personal preferences!
======
Yaa101
Because the costs are way out of proportion to accomodate that single piece of
#%@$%#, besides how would you like it when almost finished with your work that
some boss's interpretation of your work is way of bounce causing you to have
to do the thing again for a large part within even less time. It will make you
hostile, just like most of us web programmers are towards IE. Oh yes, IE has
nothing to do with personal preferences, they refuse to stick with
international standards and till recent get away with that behaviour, they
will not in the future and you will hear less bitching from us when that
future becomes today.

~~~
jagbolanos
I understand your point but don't share it. What I have seen is that designers
tend to ignore IE in their tests until the end. It is not like IE appeared
suddenly and then you have to redo your work.

I believe those tests should be done incrementally in multiple platforms to
make sure the design works in several browsers from the beginning, not at the
end.

~~~
Yaa101
Why? Because one player does not want to play along? If I design something in
Firefox then I am able to test in most other browsers like Opera, Safari,
Chromium (Chrome) at nearly the end of my production and the correction would
be in a margin of 0,01%, why would I test every single step and throw away my
valuable time and money? And why should I keep my mouth shut? because you tell
me to? Don't let me laugh... Next time don't ask the question if you don't
like the answers...

~~~
jagbolanos
Isn't HN about discussion? Is discussion about agreement? You seem to have an
attitude issue to discussion :S

~~~
Yaa101
No, you have, you don't ask me to not share my opinion but you tell me as if I
am your employee or your kid, I am neither. I know you try to mitigate damage
to the bad name IE is posing to itself by not playing the standards out there,
you know, those defined by W3C and WhatWG. I do remember that IE invented the
CSS standard, shame it never stuck by it and went the netscape way of making
proprietary rules. I started doing HTML in the beginning of the 90's and have
seen everything in that category, the good things, the bad things and IE.

